# Spotlights keep blowing



## muffin1973 (1 Oct 2012)

We have two three bulb lights in the kitchen.  Each light has a separate fitting with a bulb in it.  They blow on a regular basis, and more recently we bought 8 of them in a pack from Homebase.  They have all blown very quickly one after another.  I've read that this can be down to cheap bulbs (as we bought) or airborne grease.  Can anyone recommend bulbs that won't blow so quickly??

thanks


----------



## bq67ie (1 Oct 2012)

Hmm ditto. We've spotlights set into the ceiling and they blow regularly. Probably not the same type of spotlight but similar symptoms.


----------



## becky (1 Oct 2012)

Lived in an apartment with big screw in spotlights in the living room.  I would say they one blew every other month if not more often.  

The kitchen ones were little one with pins you pushed in.  They weren't as bad but blew once a year.

I read it's because they overheat  but I don't know.  I know I'd never fit them myself.


----------



## muffin1973 (1 Oct 2012)

bq67ie, we have them in the ceiling in the living room as well but these ones don't blow too often at all hence my believing that it's the grease in the air...

Becky I wouldn't fit them again but it'd be a major pain to change the lights now, am just hoping to find bulbs that actually last for longer than a week!


----------



## becky (1 Oct 2012)

Every week, yikes!  I use to just stock up but as I was renting I just sucked it up.  I did tell the landlord when I was a tenant and again when I was leaving.

Did you have an electrician in? I would if it was that often, in my case it wasn't every week.  Did you try a lower wattage?


----------



## Tired Paul (1 Oct 2012)

We had the same issue with lights blowing on a regular basis in the kitchen. Done a bit of digging around on google and it seems that these buls (regardless of price) are very prone to vibration. As it turned out the kids bedroom was over our kitchen as well as the main landing for upstairs.
Searched more and eventually ditched all 8 bulbs and replaced with LED GU10 bulds. These fit exactly the same as the standard GU10 halogen bulb. Bought them on line from an Irish company called Future LED. Each bulb cost about €6 but compared to the price in the DIY stores this was a bargain. 
Bulbs have been in place for 2 years now - never blown & they're only couple of watts each so saving on the electricity bill too. 
Not affiliated with this company.


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Oct 2012)

Becky yeah, we only put three more in over the two lights and tehy all blew. Very frustrating. They werent' this bad when we got the lights first...lower wattage might be an idea alright.

Tired Paul, I had read that about vibration too but the kitchen is a single storey extension there's no room above it - but I'll get onto that website you mention and order some bulbs off there see how they go, thanks for that.

M


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Oct 2012)

Tired Paul do you remember which one you went for, 
*[broken link removed] or 
*

*[broken link removed]*

?

thanks


----------



## suzie (2 Oct 2012)

Tired Paul said:


> We had the same issue with lights blowing on a regular basis in the kitchen. Done a bit of digging around on google and it seems that these buls (regardless of price) are very prone to vibration. As it turned out the kids bedroom was over our kitchen as well as the main landing for upstairs.
> Searched more and eventually ditched all 8 bulbs and replaced with LED GU10 bulds. These fit exactly the same as the standard GU10 halogen bulb. Bought them on line from an Irish company called Future LED. Each bulb cost about €6 but compared to the price in the DIY stores this was a bargain.
> Bulbs have been in place for 2 years now - never blown & they're only couple of watts each so saving on the electricity bill too.
> Not affiliated with this company.



Ditto here to the above but as an alternative/comparison got mine from here http://www.lumeno.ie/

The LED technology is constantly on the move to anything we put in 2 years ago  & has been replaced by better (I hope!!)

Joseph@lumeno was very helpful in directing you to the LEDs that best suit your scenario, so fire off a few questions and see what you get back.

PS: The light from LEDs will be different from conventional bulbs but after a few weeks you'll forget about it...

S.


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Oct 2012)

Suzie, that website looks seriously expensive, did you pay much for your bulbs? Re the light from the LED bulbs, how is it different, is it brighter??


----------



## suzie (2 Oct 2012)

its was between 10-11 for the 3 led GU10 and 8-9 for the 38led GU10 options at the time..I think...


----------



## chrisboy (2 Oct 2012)

Check ebay, i got 10 led gu-10's for 23 euro..

[broken link removed]


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Oct 2012)

What wattage Chris, 9, 6, 4 or 3??


----------



## Tired Paul (2 Oct 2012)

muffin,

I went for the second option (4.5w) but to be honest I choose the Bright White. They are very bright but we're used to them now. My father however got the warm white and they are much closer in light effect to the bulbe he replaced.


----------



## muffin1973 (2 Oct 2012)

Thanks Paul - I ended up buying the 6w ones with warm light, God knows what I'll get but hopefully they'll work out ok.

M


----------



## chrisboy (2 Oct 2012)

Sorry, only seen this now, i went for the 3w warm white but id say theyre just a little bit dim, but they do the job..


----------



## chrisboy (2 Oct 2012)

Just to add, ive 2 fittings in my kitchen, both with 4 lights on each, so that equates to 24 watts per hour in the kitchen.. The cost of a kwhr is about 20 cent, so that means they cost 20 cent for 41 hours usage! Not bad!


----------



## muffin1973 (3 Oct 2012)

Great value Chris, how long did the bulbs take to get to you?

M


----------

